# UC Coatings (anchorseal) 2013 Calender/Letter



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

For those of you who received your UC Coatings calender and letter did you notice the shot they took at DC? 

For those that have never bought AS and don't get a calender, it's just a simple one-liner but got the point across. They're discussing the hardwood industry and the prospective year and they say:

_"We see another year of growth ahead. Politicians will muddy the waters, but most businesses will improve for the next two or more quarters...."_

Like I said just a simple one-liner jab but you don't expect to see a comment like this from a big company like this in a letter like this. I like it. 

:gigglesign:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 6, 2013)

Gosh, I hope it's true. The last 2 years have been tough on us.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> For those of you who received your UC Coatings calender and letter did you notice the shot they took at DC?
> 
> For those that have never bought AS and don't get a calender, it's just a simple one-liner but got the point across. They're discussing the hardwood industry and the prospective year and they say:
> 
> ...



I would love to add to your comments about the fools in.... But see how fast I would get myself in trouble and I would hate to have to ban myself!!!!!!!!!
One good thing thought-the economy will have to pick up some-the politicians all got a raise.................... :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who received your UC Coatings calender and letter did you notice the shot they took at DC?
> ...



i would love to add too but:naughty::stop2::ignore: duck


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

You'll notice I snuck it in by putting it all on UC Coatings. 

I bet the owner of that company would make for good dinner company and a after dinner cigar/highball discussion participant.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhh :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhh :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit::fit::fit::fit:



What the heck did I do wrong now boss? :i_dunno:

It really was from the letter I didn't make it up I swear!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhh :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> ...



That is the sound I make when I am biting my lip. Don't worry though they took care of us-77 million to Jamaica for Rum subsidy. :dash2::dash2: Aye Aye matey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Man that's depressing stuff keeping up with where they send our fake money and for the stupid/corrupt reasons they do. I can't stand knowing it usually, but that one was actually a sound investment! I have always gotten along with Jamaicans quite well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Man that's depressing stuff keeping up with where they send our fake money and for the stupid/corrupt reasons they do. I can't stand knowing it usually, but that one was actually a sound investment! I have always gotten along with Jamaicans quite well.



I definitely prefer that to paying back hollywood to the tune of over a half billion , pig fart study or 20 billion to Egypt. Then again we could get into the money for corn to gas subsidy. windmills that we pay to not run. Pakistan, Gm, ETC ETC. Do you realize that if you stack a trillion dollars up in 100 dollar bills flat that is only a stack 67 miles high. You can delete anything I have said if it offends one person. Does not offend me- makes me have sorta sick empty feeling in my stomach though...........................


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Man that's depressing stuff keeping up with where they send our fake money and for the stupid/corrupt reasons they do. I can't stand knowing it usually, but that one was actually a sound investment! I have always gotten along with Jamaicans quite well.
> ...



Nah, I doubt anyone will be offended. This isn't what I call political. No one is name-calling, critisizing 'party affiliations', individual politicians, vote scandals, ad infinitum. But I disagree with you about feeling sick to the stomach overall. Al Gore's amazing invention ()called the internet has back fired on them!

MILLIONS AND MILLIONS OF FREEDOM-LOVING PRODUCERS HAVE AWAKEN TO THE FACT THAT THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT IS NOTHING BUT A CRIME SYNDICATE POSING AS ELECTED OFFICIALS!!!!!!

Now that, is testing the waters boss man (but it is absolute fact).


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



I think we will have to see what that neutral party thinks about this- KENBO where are you!!!!!!!!!!!! We are on the same page my Texas friend...........


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Oh well I can tell you right now Ken is going to put the kabash on us. He'll squash us like bugs. He likes that ya know. In fact he has a shop gnome that does his dirty work. But the gnomes also screw his shop up at night too. In fact he caught them re-arranging his mats one night. 

I vote that we vote Ken's shop gnomes into office. The world would be a better place. Everyone would be required to take a scroll saw class too.


----------



## Brink (Jan 6, 2013)

The far left isn't offended. :)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Brink said:


> The far left isn't offended. :)





The _far none-of-those-divisive-labels-foisted-upon-us_ is not offended either. Peace pipe baby. More people need to share a peace pipe full of their favorite smoke or none at all whatever their preference. Just don't tread on me or mine and we ain't got any problems. I know you feel the same my friend.

:peace:


----------



## Brink (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup. :)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> .. you must be on the priority list.



I'm on a list for sure but not the one you're talking about. Proud member too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> burlguy72 said:
> 
> 
> > .. you must be on the priority list.
> ...



It could be the "play board of the month calendar" :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 6, 2013)

What about the $500,000 they gave some fool at UC to study the sex life of a honey bee ? And we have kids in our own country that go to bed hungry everynight. I better quit while I still can and before Mike brings the hammer down. Enough said.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> What about the $500,000 they gave some fool at UC to study the sex life of a honey bee ? And we have kids in our own country that go to bed hungry everynight. I better quit while I still can and before Mike brings the hammer down. Enough said.



Hell Joe -it seems the right and the left agree here- also- if anyone gets the hammer it will be :walnut1950: and he deserves it.  But ya gotta admit he is honest..............


----------



## drycreek (Jan 6, 2013)

It does feel good that I'm not the only one that feels that way.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell Joe -it seems the right and the left agree here- also-



There's no 'left' or 'right'. That's just a contrived enemy to keep common sense from prevailing. If we are united we are unconquerable.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell Joe -it seems the right and the left agree here- also-
> ...



I do not know if you noticed but personally I Think we are losing our proverbial butts on this unconquerable stuff!!!


----------

